# Tarantulas In The Classroom- Good/Bad?



## JC (May 11, 2011)

Is keeping a tarantula in the classroom as the class pet for biology education and early wildlife familiarization a good/bad idea? Give reasons why/why not.

The setting is inside an elementary school.


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 11, 2011)

With a good class and good rules surrounding it i feel it would be a good thing!

Careful rules surrounding things like not putting anything in the tank, hands included  not banging on the glass etc

Regarding potential urticating hairs, a well selected tank wouldnt expose the kids to any risks (i.e. that parents might be concerned about)


----------



## paassatt (May 11, 2011)

I think the age/grade of the students in the class would be a big factor.


----------



## pouchedrat (May 11, 2011)

we had one in our 4th grade class, and then our bio teacher had one in high school (10th grade?  I don't know, I took it in 8th instead, then the college class later)

The fourth grade teacher had fun with the exoskeleton when it molted during our school year.  He'd leave it on his desk, etc, freaked kids out lol.


----------



## Embers To Ashes (May 11, 2011)

It realy think it depends on a number of factors. Arachnophobic parents would be unpleased. And other parents would worry why you have a highly poisonus killer that will eat the faces and suck the soals from young students in the class.


----------



## xhexdx (May 11, 2011)

I plan to     .


----------



## Armstrong5 (May 11, 2011)

I think it would a good early education to show kids that spiders arent just mindless creatures if you could put it where they couldnt get to it even though they are Tarantulas they would call it a spider. Embers not trying to be rude but T's are not poisonous they are venomous...venom is injected and poison is injested.


----------



## Londoner (May 11, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. My wife teaches in a primary (elementary) school over here and she has taken some Ts in to show the kids on a couple of occasions. She teaches the nursery (kindegarten) class and the children really enjoyed learning about and drawing the tarantulas. She's now planning on having one in the class full time. I think the important thing to do is make sure the head teacher and the children's parents are ok with it first and make sure the enclosure is generally kept somewhere out of reach of mischievous little hands . Other than that, I say go for it!


----------



## Kendage (May 11, 2011)

Embers To Ashes said:


> It realy think it depends on a number of factors. Arachnophobic parents would be unpleased. And other parents would worry why you have a highly poisonus killer that will eat the faces and suck the soals from young students in the class.


Considering that Ts aren't highly poisonous killers in the least then unless the parents are going to be arrogant and completely put aside your explaination for the Ts, and how they work, if it came down to that.. They're going to be learning from that, and that'll only help them realize that they're not deadly, killers, nor poisonous.. (Unless you somehow manage to eat a T)

Personally, I think it's a great idea as long as there's precautions, and rules set down with the kids. Nothing goes into the cage, no hitting the glass, no opening the lid, etc. Nothing too severe, but enough to reduce stress on the T and the risks for both the T, and the classroom.

I also think it depends on the age of the kids, because I know of some children right now that even if you told him straight up specifically not to put something in the cage or something, he'll just sneak in an outside grasshopper or something and put it in, you know what I'm saying, some kids may just be uncooperative with some aspects. That goes for all ages, though, since there's always that one person who likes to start trouble.


----------



## elvasco (May 11, 2011)

I think it is a great idea. I think ground rules are smart but obviously you were planning on that. To alleviate concern about putting hands/things in there, you could get a cage (like a plexiglass cube) that closes with a padlock and keep the key on your key ring. This would also help ease parent's fears, however misplaced. It may seem overkill as I highly doubt you plan on putting a pokie in there, but if you can ward off safety concerns, however frivilous, to be able to teach and interest kids in biology using an awesome "prop" I say why not?


----------



## Projecht13 (May 11, 2011)

my 7th grade animal science class had a big rose hair, on the 1st day we all had to choose a pet to take care of. No one chose her and was calling her ugly and stuff so i felt bad and chose to take care of the rose hair. This was my 1st interaction with a tarantula, the rest is history.


----------



## captmarga (May 11, 2011)

Having a T in the classroom is how I got my first T, Fang.  The kid that owned her said at the end of school, "mom said do not bring it back home".  So, she went home with me instead. 

My worries are temps, and any chemicals.  When I think of all the things poor Fang (and the kids!) got exposed to... formadehyde fumes. cleaners, chemicals on bunsen burners...

I had her for many years, and it was a pleasant experience.  I don't think any of the kids ever minded having her there... it was a "don't look, don't see it" type situation.  

Marga


----------



## LeilaNami (May 11, 2011)

I would just like to say that the entire reason I was exposed to tarantulas and started keeping them was because a science teacher had one in her classroom.  In fact, the first tarantula I ever had was that tarantula kept in the classroom after she retired.  Only you know your kids well enough to judge whether or not it would be appropriate for them.  They make a great education tool as well.  And yes, Ember to Ashes is right: you might encounter some disagreeable parents so just prepare your argument ahead of time.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (May 11, 2011)

I say go for it. If I had this sort of experience as a kid, I would have lost my arachnophobia long ago, and would have a T of my own right now, instead of preparing for and re-brushing up on everything I need to know about the care of tarantulas. Honestly, this is an educational experience that many people need. Especially those who are phobic of the creatures-see my username for what happened when I decided to sit down and _learn_ about them. Heck, maybe you could make researching a specific type of spider an extra credit assignment for the kids.


----------



## Spidershane1 (May 11, 2011)

Armstrong5 said:


> Embers not trying to be rude but T's are not poisonous they are venomous...venom is injected and poison is injested.


I think she was being sarcastic, lol. 


And I think its a geat idea to put a tarantula in the classroom. The main reason that tarantulas have such a bad rep is that most people know nothing about them. Exposing young kids to a tarantula would instill in their minds the positive aspects of inverts and would be a much better alternative to letting them learn their tarantula "facts" from some horror movie later on. Plus, I would bet that at least a few of the kids would end up getting their own T down the line, which would in turn help out our hobby. You just might be the spark that creates the next Kelly Swift or Rick West.


----------



## Scoolman (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic! I keep mine in my middle school classroom. Classroom management is key. My students are made painfully aware that disrespect to wildlife is not tolerated.


----------



## pavel (May 11, 2011)

Embers To Ashes said:


> And other parents would worry why you have a highly poisonus killer that will eat the faces and suck the soals from young students in the class.





Spidershane1 said:


> I think she was being sarcastic, lol.
> .


I agree with Spidershane -- atrocious spelling aside,  I took Embers comment to be one of sarcasm aimed at the ridiculous things people will say or believe.

I have always taken my critters into my classroom for 'visits' with my high school students.  In one school I kept a T, a snake, and hissing roaches as class pets.  It really does depend on one's students and the class environment.  One of the other science teachers had fish.  I was known as the teacher with all the weird/cool pets.


----------



## killy (May 11, 2011)

Now that I'm in the hobby and know so much more about tarantulas than I did before, I realize how misunderstood these creatures are by those that are unfamiliar with them - and misunderstanding usually works to the detriment of the misunderstood.  I'm all for bringing tarantulas into the classroom in a responsible manner, that is, accompanied by an expert's presentation to the students and teacher that will instill in them respect for the tarantula and arm them with knowledge as to how to care for them.  A tarantula is so darned easy to take care of anyway that it would make a great class mascot - let the students vote on what to name it - assign responsibility for caring for it on a revolving basis so that everybody is involved.  

My first boss said something to me that I never forgot: "If you're learning something, it's never a waste of time."  That being the case, I see no reason NOT to introduce a tarantula into the classroom. It's just the kind of thing that classrooms are all about.


----------



## Embers To Ashes (May 11, 2011)

pavel said:


> I agree with Spidershane -- atrocious spelling aside,  I took Embers comment to be one of sarcasm aimed at the ridiculous things people will say or believe.
> 
> I have always taken my critters into my classroom for 'visits' with my high school students.  In one school I kept a T, a snake, and hissing roaches as class pets.  It really does depend on one's students and the class environment.  One of the other science teachers had fish.  I was known as the teacher with all the weird/cool pets.


Yes. I was being sarcastic. That is what 99% of people that I talk to think they are. Sorry for the spelling. Im dyslexic and have a slight mental disorder that makes me unable to spell.


----------



## Merfolk (May 12, 2011)

I did in the past with good results, but the school I currently work in bans even goldfish and plants...allergies I assume... : (


----------



## AmbushArachnids (May 12, 2011)

I think it would be fun to keep a communal of H. incei in the classroom. That would fit in well with a science class. Maybe even a lab project with the off spring? Of course the teacher would have to be an experienced keeper. It might be a better idea for kids that are a little bit older, 7th grade maybe?


----------



## Mojo Jojo (May 12, 2011)

Not only should the enclosure's lid be lockable, but the enclosure itself should be completely secure so there's no accidental knock offs.  Other factors to consider are the temperatures that the building is kept and periodic exterminations.


----------



## pavel (May 12, 2011)

Embers To Ashes said:


> Im dyslexic and have a slight mental disorder that makes me unable to spell.


Sorry to hear that.  A buddy of mine is quite dyslexic.  Interestingly enough he's quite an avid reader despite that.



Merfolk said:


> I did in the past with good results, but the school I currently work in bans even goldfish and plants...allergies I assume... : (


I worked in a school in which the principal was concerned about my bringing a snake in to school.  He was worried about MRSA.


----------



## Sukai94 (May 13, 2011)

I think the kids should be educated about the T before it enters the classroom. Have a lecture and then some activity to reinstill the lecture. IE; have the kids draw a tarantula in its habitat and something the tarantula likes to eat.

Rules should be set down and if the kids are caught breaking them they will loose the T. Simple as that. No tapping, hitting or even touching the glass. They can look all the want though!

I honestly don't think age matters too much. Older kids are just as prone to want to break the rules. I know Tarantulacages are pretty tough and you can lock them. I think a locking cage like that would solve the problem of the cage being opened when it is not supposed to be.

I have done a lot of presentations with arachnids for kids. They are actually very attentive/interested and respectful. ALL have been extremely well-behaved! They ask better questions and are more open minded then the adults! The only negative I could see about having a T in the claroom is the urticating hairs. I don't know I wold keep an OW just because of that 1 in 100 chance it would get out.


----------



## Necromion (May 13, 2011)

I have taught many kids about insects and spiders for the past 8 years and I will go out on a limb and say that the kids aren't going to be the problem, its more likely the parents and possibly the school that will be the problem. 

In my classes I will allow the kids to hold one of my T's (typically an avic or rosea) and I haven't had any problems with the kids. The parents can from time to time freak out until I explain that the likely hood of a bite is really low and *IF* they do bite, you wont need to go to the hospital or anything like that. And in some cases I have helped some of the parents/kids to overcome arachnophobia on the spot (my girlfriend was one of these cases, big mistake lol )


----------



## Scoolman (May 13, 2011)

My principal is supportive of my classroom "zoo". On the plus she will also not come into my room because of my tarantulas. 
I have had parents who are arachnophobic, but have never expressed any concerns. They do ask a lot of questions during open house when they come in and tour the rooms and talk to teachers. This year I had parents from all the grade levels crowding into my room to look at the tarantulas and ask all those typical questions people generally have, "can't they jump, aren't they poisonous, can't they kill you if they bite, aren't you afraid of being bit, are they tame, what do you feed them, and the ultimate question "WHY!?!?!".
I love talking to the parents.


----------



## Hobo (May 13, 2011)

Scoolman said:


> Fantastic! I keep mine in my middle school classroom. Classroom management is key. My students are made *painfully* aware that disrespect to wildlife is not tolerated.


Haha, you don't beat them do you?


----------



## Scoolman (May 13, 2011)

Hobo said:


> Haha, you don't beat them do you?


, They believe I would.


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 13, 2011)

Embers To Ashes said:


> Yes. I was being sarcastic. That is what 99% of people that I talk to think they are. Sorry for the spelling. Im dyslexic and have a slight mental disorder that makes me unable to spell.


Stop apologizing for your spelling! I've seen much worse. If people can't accept you for who you are then forget them! It would be like me apologizing for my signature whenever it ticks somebody off! (Which actually no one has thrown a hissy fit over yet amazingly enough. I waiting for it though). The point is: You make sense, you're trying, and we can read what you're saying. It's just that some people feel the need to be a (insert desired term of endearment here... Preferably the term that starts with a D ends with a K and has 4 letters) about it!!! If someone can't accept you for who you are, then too bad! Be true to yourself and try the best you can.


----------



## Spidershane1 (May 13, 2011)

This thread has it all- child abuse, athiesm, breasts....what more could you want?


----------



## newspidermom (May 14, 2011)

I was actually thinking of getting hold of some local schools in my area to see how to go about bringing in a T as just an educational show and tell in an elementary science class...that is if they don't already have one in the classroom. I'm not a teacher or anything and I just don't know how to go about it or who to contact.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (May 14, 2011)

Try talking to the Principal. You could probably just call and ask if you could set up an educational experience about tarantulas. You might be able to walk in and ask, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## baboonfan (May 14, 2011)

JC said:


> Is keeping a tarantula in the classroom as the class pet for biology education and early wildlife familiarization a good/bad idea? Give reasons why/why not.
> 
> The setting is inside an elementary school.


Other than classrooms being cold in most cases I dont see a problem. Just prevent students from harassing it.


----------



## tomodell (May 15, 2011)

Kendage said:


> and that'll only help them realize that they're not deadly, killers, nor poisonous.. (Unless you somehow manage to eat a T)


ha.. i wonder what they taste like.
anyway: i think for an older class like 10 and above, a spider would be fine, so long as you educate them about husbandry and if you get a new world, teach it about the urt hairs.
get a good viv: exo terra for eg


----------



## Mez (May 15, 2011)

Even if you eat a T, they're not poisonous.


----------



## tomodell (May 15, 2011)

i suppose, people all around the world eat spiders, they come from far away, just to buy them. hooray for discovery channel XD


----------



## LeilaNami (May 15, 2011)

tomodell said:


> i suppose, people all around the world eat spiders, they come from far away, just to buy them. hooray for discovery channel XD


And apparently they taste like shrimp.


----------



## jeryst (May 16, 2011)

I think it would be a great idea. Just make sure it is something very docile, like a Mexican Red Knee, or something like that. That way, if any parents freak out, you could handle it and show them that it is not the vicious killer that they imagine it to be.


----------



## MrJohn (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a program dedicated to tarantulas in my classroom.


----------



## Scoolman (Sep 13, 2011)

I have kept Ts in my classroom for three years now. I 
currently have a large female T stirmi, a 3" female A brocklehursti, A. behlei sling, A. Sp Flagstaff Orange, large female GBB. I will also be bringing a 4" female G. pulchripes and a couple juvenile male G. pulchras.
I have never had any issues, nor have I had any panicky parents. Last year I had a mother at our open house that was severely arachnophobic, but even she entered my room; she just kept her eyes on me and never once looked away.
I have allowed students to touch a tarantula I am handling, but for liability reasons I cannot let them hold one.


----------



## Drakk (Sep 14, 2011)

I can only see good things if u can keep little hands from interacting with them by themselves.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2011)

There is now a group called 'The Teacher's Lounge' for those of you interested:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/group.php?groupid=8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Sep 14, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> There is now a group called 'The Teacher's Lounge' for those of you interested:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/group.php?groupid=8


You should help moderate this place no joke. You help alot of people. Not nut-hugging just sayin. I like to give credit where it is due.


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Sep 15, 2011)

You have my +1 as long as it's a P fasciata and every day is handling day.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 15, 2011)

pnshmntMMA said:


> I like to give credit where it is due.


I do as well.  The group wasn't my idea:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?217520-Just-an-idea.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Sep 15, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> I do as well.  The group wasn't my idea:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?217520-Just-an-idea.


Yea I had seen that and thought it was a nice offer. Hats off to you on the follow through.


----------



## smoothie4l (Sep 15, 2011)

As long as the kids are educated before picking it up, i honestly do not recommended it because of all the things that may chase a tarantula to bite or not eat. It would be really cool to show the kids come tarantula molts though.


----------



## KnightinGale (Sep 15, 2011)

We had a rosea in the classroom when I was in Elementary school and I still remember it as an enjoyable experience. I don't think the age of the class actually makes any difference...older or younger one would want to take the same precautions for securing the tank (I do believe a locking tank is the best idea) and for laying down of the ground rules people already mentioned. ie. No tapping on the tank, putting anything in or otherwise harassing the spider. Given that you did say it was an Elementary class, I imagine there wouldn't be any bunsen burners or the same types of chemicals that would be in a highschool Science lab. Also in an Elementary school classroom, there won't be the same volume of children passing through each day like in the High school system. You get the one class that stays with you through the year and it is easier to see different reactions and to educate everybody. To be honest, after awhile the rosea in our class became pretty inoccuous. They don't actually do much, after all. However a real, live animal to see and learn from (provided it is adequately cared for and unstressed) is bound to make a more lasting impression in the long run.


----------



## Arachnogal1955 (Apr 6, 2012)

*It's a Good Thing . . . as long as rules are enforced*

I teach ESL students and this year I started bringing spiders (wolf, purse, grass, jumping) into the classroom as "foster pets".  The kids were amazed and I had people who were not English Language Learners regularly stopping by my class either to visit the spiders or give me a new one.  Children stopped custodians from stepping on spiders if they saw one about to be killed in the hallway (spider!).  The children really began to respect the spiders and the fact that they are living creatures.  I eventually let the wild spiders go so that they could go back into their natural habitats and "be spiders."  I have since decided to get a tarantula.  I think it will make a great class pet as long as the children NEVER lay hands on it.  They can observe, they can write, research and watch, but holding is a different matter as much for the spider as for the child.  The biggest risk is allergies to the venom and an anaphylactic reaction.  Unfortunately, you can't predict who will react badly.  Also I would not want to risk urticating hairs getting into a chiilds' eyes.  But as far as being an asset to the classroom, it will be fantastic to watch the feeding and molting processes and to learn to care for these delicate creatures.  I am writing a grant as we speak so that I can do this next year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jterry (Apr 6, 2012)

That's a great idea! Not sure if anyone has suggested this yet (?) but if you were able to put it in an enclosure that you could put a lock on, that would prevent kids from getting in there. Understand that kids will tap on the glass even if you tell them not to, but you can diminish that by putting it up where they can't get to it, and maybe only bring it down on feeding days, where you will be right there supervising all of them. Just a though


----------



## hamhock 74 (Apr 6, 2012)

Giving advice to an old thread people, its either already been scraped or done by now.


----------



## melijoc (Apr 6, 2012)

Bad idea, bullies will just end up putting it inside someones backpack. Someone will get bit. Followed by lawsuit then ur termination.At that age kids dont really think about consequences.if they think its funny theyll just do it. No no and nooooo.


----------

